# Any Scuba divers here??



## SinglerM (Sep 28, 2007)

I got certified last year in Pensacola, Fl.
I was just curious if there were many divers here at AS.

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 28, 2007)

Got certified in college almost fifteen years ago. Really enjoyed it up until my dive partner got married and lost interest.  Would love to get back into it.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife is a certified diver,and also a certified instructor,but she has not been diving in about two years.I want to get certified myself so we can go together,I just rarely have the time.


----------



## lobsta1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I started diving in 1979. Was still going strong until a few years ago. Had several shoulder operations due to ski injuries. Then last year I found out that the few extra pounds I had put on precluded being able to breathe with my dry suit on. Then I found out that the shops won't fill my 1980 aluminum tanks any more. To much danger of them exploding. Two weeks ago I bought two newer tanks & just yesterday I was able to find an almost brand new dry suit for $300. 

Of course after all that, our boating season is almost over!
Al


----------



## SinglerM (Sep 29, 2007)

I've heard about there being a risk with some of the older aluminum tanks exploding, I forget which brand.
I'm thinking about taking a dry suit certification class this year so I can do some diving this winter.
But with ski season approaching, I may not......I moved up here for the skiing, among other things.
I'd still like to get some more dives in.

Mitch


----------



## SinglerM (Sep 29, 2007)

Get certified timberhauler,
It's a lot of fun!


----------



## SinglerM (Sep 29, 2007)

No doubt about that,

Decompression diving seems like very intimidating stuff to do.
More gear intensive also.
I would see a lot of cave divers when I went to vortex springs in Florida, I don't know if I'd want to touch that.

Regards,
Mitch


----------

